# Johnson 15 hp kill switch wiring



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a 22 year old Johnson 15 hp with a dicky kill switch or wiring leading to it. [ Came with the boat ]

Do you break the circuit to stop the engine or make the circuit to stop it?

I suspect the problem lies somewhere in the wiring from the ignition module to the switch on the handle but just in case I need to get the twist grip and stop switch assy off the handle how does it come off. At first glance I see nothing obvious.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

I am going to just throw a wild guess out there and say that if you break the circuit, the engine kills.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

If one of the wires goes to the block you close the switch to kill it.

if it has just one wire it closes to kill it.

If it has two wires and they go to something then you open the switch to kill it.


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

On most all 2 stroke motors/small 4 stroke motors you provide a ground to the ignition to kill the ignition circuit to stop the motor. 1 wire systems ground to chassis, 2 wire systems isolate the switch and run back to the chassis, and the chasis is what the coil mounts to.
Best of Luck
Kary
S/V Mariah
#49080


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of generic advice then but nobody around who actually knows if it is a make to kill or break to kill and how to remove the twist grip assy.

The reason I am asking is there is a wrapped harness going from the twist grip assy and I am probably going to have to open this up and perhaps install a seperate kill switch somewhere on the cowling. 

I would prefer to have the bits before surgery commences.


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

TQA said:


> Lots of generic advice then but nobody around who actually knows if it is a make to kill or break to kill and how to remove the twist grip assy.


What did you expect. You own the thing, take a DVOM to the switch and figure it out. We don't know where you are, and you didn't list the model number, or year of the motor so that anyone might be able to look at a wiring diagram to help you out.
Cut the grip off, as it is, most likely, glued on. go from there with a new grip.
Best of luck
Kary
S/V Mariah
#49080


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Take the cover off the engine and you should be able to locate either one or two wires running from the ignition into the kill switch. Unplug the wire(s) and see if jumping or breaking the connection kills it.

That wrapped harness wire has to terminate in plugs, or a paccon, at one end or the other. Odds are the switch is either worn or corroded and it is very possible that if you can access it and clean the contacts, it will work again without any problem.


----------

